# Newbie Needing Help



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello.

'Doggy' from ukmuscle sent me here and said 'cal' could sort me out?

I am 22, 5'11.5, 71kg. Vegetarian: eat/drink everything EXCEPT meat/fish/eggs. I have milk, whey etc.

I am looking for a programme that will 'transform' me into a 'fitness model' type look. I know this will not happen overnight... happy to stick to it for several months. I just don't want to spend years and years and look the same/similar/no where closer to my goals. (not trying to sound negative).

A 'new diet' is not a problem. I eat pretty healthy already... I have read about macros and calories etc but they seem to vary per programme/how often you work out/and other factors... so Im confused. I have been reading up stickies, forums, threads, posts etc but everyone tells me different things so Im really confused.

Can someone advice me please? Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the board.

Oooooh I'm looking forward to our Cal reading this.... 

I must say though (before anyone else does), 'overnight' in this game is a few months I'm afraid. Obviously I've got no idea what your starting point is but if you're fairly new to training i'd say you'll be talking in yrs not months to achieve your goals.

What kind of condition are you in at present and what's your training like?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Welcome mate You find lots of help here bud


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

Yup I know it will take months but I have seen so many 'transformations' on websites and stuff and people say its possible to get into a good shape (that I'm aiming for) within 4-6 months rather then years.

I did get a PT for help but ended up putting on fat rather then muscle so I left that programme.

Im happy to PM you a link with my current pics on there... don't want to send them out on a public forum haha.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Don't believe the transformation pics on internet for one minute.

You have to be in it for the long haul!


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

mightymariner said:


> Don't believe the transformation pics on internet for one minute.
> 
> You have to be in it for the long haul!


yea once i reach my goals i wont quit haha. just want to get to my goals.... and not spend sooooo long getting there! 

people on the net/PT's keeps telling me i can get there in about 6 months - bulking and cutting - and show my client pics. thats why i am confused.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Dont know were you get your time from. I am on a 3 year plan and that a bit short. So get it in to your head it a long term thing bud


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Mate, if you eat right and train correctly for 6 months you'll make very good gains and visible improvements, its all down to how you apply the knowledge you are given.

To hit your goal of the cover model look is achievable with allot of dedication but DO please bare in mind, they are massively dehydrated, diet to almost death to look how they do just for that photoshoot AND the photo's are taken with amazing lightly and angles, Ohh and then photo shopped to give them the look you see in the mags!

i watched a program about supplements and showing before and after photos. The photographer admitted its not uncommon for "before" & "after" photo to be taken on same day then edited to make one look worse other to look better.

Basiclly matey, if you want advice on how to implement a diet and training to get good results over a long time period your in the right place,

If you want a quick fix go and see a surgeon !


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

renshaw said:


> Mate, if you eat right and train correctly for 6 months you'll make very good gains and visible improvements, its all down to how you apply the knowledge you are given.
> 
> To hit your goal of the cover model look is achievable with allot of dedication but DO please bare in mind, they are massively dehydrated, diet to almost death to look how they do just for that photoshoot AND the photo's are taken with amazing lightly and angles, Ohh and then photo shopped to give them the look you see in the mags!
> 
> ...


Interesting. What programme was this? I want to watch it 

Okay maybe I am confusing myself with this whole cover model thing. I just want to be strong, bigger arms, clear pecs, nice stomach (no 6 pack necessary - just toned up) and so on. I just use them as a guide... so you know what I'm looking for basically/my eventual goals. Am i making sense?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Cannot remember the exact name matey, it was something to do with misleading suppliements something i watched repeat of on youtube.

Anyways, I'd say look in training section matey and read the stickly on http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area-ukbff-mr-britain-lewis-breed/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html

Then for diet, well try to eat something with protein ever three hours!  Even if its a protein shake with few oats added to it  Theres many things in general diet section to read through


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, I just wanted to add, that I dont think these models are over dehydrated- I have been told that you dont need to cut your water out of your diet because if your body fat is low enough then the layer of water that is over your muscles is nothing really, , its down to low body fat, but if your wanting to walk around looking 'ripped' then you need to be prepared to be 100% dedicated and to sacrifice a lot of things to achieve this look and maintain it, for example cardio almost daily before breakfast, then making sure you consistent eat your meals every 2.5 - 3 hours every day including weekends, there are a lot of healthy meals that you can get so its not a case of "dieting" as such, because its a lifestyle choice- you need to get the amount of protein, carbs and good fats correct that you need and to maintain a positive nitrogen balance. If your wanting to maintain this look then you need to be aware that if your wanting to make muscle gains this will be slower as you are restricting your food intake.- however you do also grow when you get your diet right If you can get someone to advise you on your diet - someone who is knowlegdable- then stick to one or two people sources for your info. else you will get totally bogged down and confused by all the info and everyones opinions. what works for one person wont work for another and people are quick to give you advice but do they actually know what they are talking about?

Just stick to the basics and dont over complicate things, its a protein source and carbs every meal and need some good fats too like natural peanut butter,or almonds for example. Getting ripped doesnt necessarily mean cutting out your carbs altogether, and you dont need to cut out your water either, but all diets work different for everyone and depends on who gives you your advice!


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

Where is cal? haha


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Dingo you've posted this thread in the Natural Bodybuilding Section that I run, rather than Crazy Cal's section. Hence why he hasn't replied to you, he either doesn't want to step on my toes since it's in my section or he simply hasn't seen your thread. I can move the thread if you'd like but I'm sure Cal won't have a problem with coming on and pointing you in the right direction once he see's this post.

I will offer you some brief advice in the mean time, that fitness model look your after very much comes down to lifestyle, most guys you see on the cover of muscle and fitness or other fitness magazines excluding the cover of mens health have often trained for years 5 - 10+, so it's not an overnight transformation while in 5- 6 months you can make great gains, unless your as dedicated as your idols or have great genetics then your going to be in this for the long run. Eating healthy, and training is very much their life, as it is for many of us on this forum and kebabs and getting wasted at the weekend simply don't fit in with the fitness physique. There's quite a few stickies in this section alone outlining nutritional and training strategies for the drug free athlete and bodybuilder written by myself a Natural Bodybuilding Champion with multiple degrees's in Nutrition so you know their credible. This would be a good starting point and once you've exhausted those articles the forum has tons of other articles and areas where you can get inspiration and information. I suggest you start with my article on power bodybuilding I think it will be ideal for your goal, and should help you put on the muscle you need to achieve that muscular fit look. I'm sure cal will probably say much the same, your in an exciting place though if your just starting out and your body will transform dramatically if you put the work in, so best luck we look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

AChappell said:


> Dingo you've posted this thread in the Natural Bodybuilding Section that I run, rather than Crazy Cal's section. Hence why he hasn't replied to you, he either doesn't want to step on my toes since it's in my section or he simply hasn't seen your thread. I can move the thread if you'd like but I'm sure Cal won't have a problem with coming on and pointing you in the right direction once he see's this post.
> 
> I will offer you some brief advice in the mean time, that fitness model look your after very much comes down to lifestyle, most guys you see on the cover of muscle and fitness or other fitness magazines excluding the cover of mens health have often trained for years 5 - 10+, so it's not an overnight transformation while in 5- 6 months you can make great gains, unless your as dedicated as your idols or have great genetics then your going to be in this for the long run. Eating healthy, and training is very much their life, as it is for many of us on this forum and kebabs and getting wasted at the weekend simply don't fit in with the fitness physique. There's quite a few stickies in this section alone outlining nutritional and training strategies for the drug free athlete and bodybuilder written by myself a Natural Bodybuilding Champion with multiple degrees's in Nutrition so you know their credible. This would be a good starting point and once you've exhausted those articles the forum has tons of other articles and areas where you can get inspiration and information. I suggest you start with my article on power bodybuilding I think it will be ideal for your goal, and should help you put on the muscle you need to achieve that muscular fit look. I'm sure cal will probably say much the same, your in an exciting place though if your just starting out and your body will transform dramatically if you put the work in, so best luck we look forward to seeing the progress.


Thanks for your reply and yes please move the thread... didn't realise i posted it up wrong!

Yea - I agree with your advice. I don't expect results and then 'quit'. I know its a change and I have changed. Im happy to continue in this proper lifestyle for life.. infact I went back to my old lifestyle for 1 week and hated it! haha

I don't eat kebabs or drink alcohol etc... infact i like healthy food. Im really weird that way... i actually think its because i have already done everything that i don't feel an use to go back. Do you know what I mean?

I have been through stickies and stuff... just was stuck because the no of calories and % intake of protein etc seem to very depending on the diet you take. Also my other question was - like you said - initial newbie gains are great. So is there any particular programme that will maximise my gains (please do not read this as 'make me fitness model size'). This would be great! A 5 day split or something suitable would be nice.

Note - my aim is to get fitness model size - something like this (non-****): http://data.whicdn.com/images/14439313/Bernardo-Velasco-6_large.jpg

and then maintain it.

My current pics: Download Pics.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

Stats: 5'11.5, 71-72kg, 32' around belly button, 38' around nipples, 45' around shoulders, 34.5 around hips, 12' around arms. stats measured today.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> Thanks for your reply and yes please move the thread... didn't realise i posted it up wrong!
> 
> Yea - I agree with your advice. I don't expect results and then 'quit'. I know its a change and I have changed. Im happy to continue in this proper lifestyle for life.. infact I went back to my old lifestyle for 1 week and hated it! haha
> 
> ...


How long you been lifting for bud As I see you looking for a 5 day split


----------



## scallyanti (Apr 13, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> How long you been lifting for bud As I see you looking for a 5 day split


been lifting for about 1 month now...doesn't have to be a 5 day split. was just an example


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I know there is a big age gap between me and you But I start with 2 days and after 9month move on to a 3 day bud Think you should start at two days lifting to start off and may be two days cardio


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol people love to insult me by calling me a fitness model type..

ironically most people i meet think i do MMA..

happy to give you some ideas dude, but you`ll have to have a rethink on sticking at it for a couple of months tho.. 

think about a 5 year plan for a start..

andy, my own section... i wish..


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol people love to insult me by calling me a fitness model type..
> 
> ironically most people i meet think i do MMA..
> 
> ...


That sound like me. The man with a plan pmsl


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

dino did you get to the gym today mate


----------

